# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Fletë nga ditari: Atë ditë nuk dëgjuam: Ju flet  Kosova e lirë 

## projekti21_dk

Në 12 vjetorin e tmerrit e lemerisë (20 prill 1999)

Atë ditë nuk dëgjuam: _Ju flet ” Kosova e lirë ”…_


Dielli kaherë kishte kaluar zenitin, por ende ishte larg të prekte majat e jeshiluara të Kosmaçit Plak në këtë fillimpranverë. Nga dritarja vështroja lëvizjet e rralla të bashkëqytetarëve të mi, edhe pse qyteti ishte i stërmbushur me ikanakë nga të gjitha anët e Drenicës dhe të rretheve të tjera. Duhej të ishte qetësi, por kjo nuk po ndodhte… këtë qetësi e prishte krokatja monotone e korit të sorrave, që me fluturimin e shfrenuar të tyre nxinin kaltërsinë e qiellit. Një plakë, së cilës vitet dhe vuajtjet ia kishin shtuar rrudhat në fytyrë belbëzoi diçka:”S’më pëlqen ky fluturim i sorrave të zeza, moj loke. Këto ndjellin kob. Luftë do të bëhet”. Unë i dëgjoja me mospërfillje fjalët e saj, ndonëse, s’e di nëse u besoja a jo atyre fjalëve. Ç’është e vërteta ne në luftë ishim. Herëpashere dëgjoheshin rafale armësh nga Gryka e Llapushnikut, nga Gjergjica, Arllati, Tërsteniku e Palluzha, më pastaj gjëmonin topat. Tani vështronim se ku do të dale tym: në Baicë po digjej diçka, në Tërstenik po del tym, po digjet lagjja e kukajve dhe e spahijajve. Tek kthen kokën nga e majta sheh një shtëpi tjetër duke u djegur në Korroticë. Qartë duket flaka, se kjo është afër qytetit…O zot, o zot, ç’lemeri!

Dhe tek bënim lëvizje të qeta nëpër dhomë, këtë qetësi mortore e prishi një grua:” Po vijnë, po vijnë paramilitarët! Sapo ndaluan traktorin. Janë drejtuar kah soliteri ynë!”.

Ne harruam radion, në të cilën ishim bërë gati të dëgjonim lajmet e orës gjashtëmbëdhjetë. “Nesër ndoshta...”, dhe brof m’u rrënqeth trupi kur më erdhi mendimi se në lajmet e orës 16 mund të flitej për ne... 

Tani u qartësua se ata ndodheshin vërtet në hyrjen tonë. Ne nga kati i katërt dëgjonim rrapëllimat e dyerve. Në ndërkohë u dëgjua një e shtënë, edhe një, edhe një… S’dinim se ç’po ngjiste në këto çaste ankthi e lemerie.

Mundoheshim për të qetësuar fëmijët.

-Fshihni gjësendet me vlerë,-urdhëroi kryeplaku. Gatitni të hollat që do t’i jepni! Mos kini frikë, se këta para duan dhe sa t’i marrin ato ikin.
Ashtu vepruam, ani se unë e dija mirë që kryeplaku mundohej të na jepte zemër, sepse në shumë vende edhe i kishin marrë paratë edhe kish bërë krime.

Tani paramilitarët u ngjiten në katin e tretë.

- Hapeni derën që kur të vijnë ata të mos qëllojë dera e kyçur,-urdhëroi dikush.

Tani qartë dëgjoheshin trokitjet e çizmeve të tyre. Kjo qartësonte se ata ndodheshin pikërisht në korridorin e katit tonë. Përnjëherësh u dëgjua një e rënë e fortë çizmeje në derën e banesës sonë. Dera u hap me tërsëllëmë. Në derë u dukën dy paramilitarë që mbanin në duar armët gati për të shtënë. Ne qëndronim ulur dhe mendonim për skena të filmave kriminalistikë.

- ( Ima li ovde UÇK-a?) A ka këtu UÇK-a, - pyetën po thuajse njëzërit.
- A keni armë?-pyeti njëri me ten lëkure të zezë në të verdhë.

Cigan duhet të jetë, mendova me vete, tek shikoja atë surratsëz. Por, këto mendime m’i ndërpreu një krismë. Çdo gjë u qartësua. Ishte krismë pushke. Në tavanin e sallonit ku po rrinim, afër abazhurit, mbeti gjurma e plumbit, ndërsa sipërfaqen e tavolinës e mbuloi zalli i suvasë.

- Para, marka ( monedha gjermane ), ar e gjësende me vlerë ç’të keni m’i dorëzoni,-tha zioshi. ”Edhe këtë” iu drejtua vëllait tim, duke i prekur me tytën e automatikut orën që kishte harruar. ”Edhe atë”,- m’u drejtua mua duke bërë me tytën e pushkës drejt rrethit të artë të fejesës që e mbaja në gisht këtu e njëzet vjet. Mua më kapën mornicat në fillim, se mu kujtua që sa herë kam dashur ta hiqja rrethin e kam hequr me shumë mundim, duke përdorur sapun, por për fat e hoqa shumë lehtë, me siguri  meqë kisha rënë nga pesha.

Në banesën tjetër, pranë nesh u dëgjua një krimë. Paramilitarët shikuan njëri-tjetrin. Nodshta mendonin edhe ata të bënin atë më të keqen, meqë në dhomë ishim shtatë veta që i “hante” plumbi, ani se ata nuk mëshironin as fëmijët, por këtë s’e bënë. Paramilitarët pasi kontrolluan nëpër çdo dhomë urdhëruan:

- Mos lëvizni vendit, as derën mos e hapni!

Ne të nemitur qëndronim në vend.

- E kryen me ne,-thamë, por, vallë, çdo të jetë bërë në katin e pestë?!

 Një krismë theu qetësinë. Më pas u dëgjuan edhe dy të tjera… 

Epilogu i kësaj ekspedite mortore qe: dy të vrarë(Brahim Shala dhe Hysen Morina).

Pas pak minutash, nga dritarja u dukën një grup i vogël njerëzish me dy karroca dore që bartnin dy të vrarë, sigurisht me trup ende të ngrohtë. Sipas urdhërit të paramilitarëve brenda njëzet minutash duhej të bëhej varrimi i të vrarëve. Dhe, vërtet ky varrim u bë me një kortezh fare të paktë e pa ceremoni mortore.

Kështu atë ditë nuk dëgjuam: _Ju flet ”Kosova e lirë”, Ju flet ”Kosova e lirë”, Ju flet ”Koso…”_ . Eh!…

----------


## aska_peja

vertet terqethse per ata qe e njohin kete ndjenje, e kam provu edhe vet, veq 16 vjeqar kam veq

----------


## projekti21_dk

ASNJË QINDARKË S´DO TA KENI PREJ MEJE

Xha Syloja atë ditë  po ngarkonte qerren me dridhë  për të bluar në mullirin elektrik të fshatit. Deri sa po kthehej për të marrë edhe thesin e fundit, në dyer të oborrit  u dëgjua një e trokitur. Xha Syla  la thesin dhe u drejtua kah dera, nga e cila trokitja  sa vinte e shtohej. Hala pa e arritur derën, që nga andej u dëgjua një zë:

- Si me naze po na e hapë  derën, o mixha Sylë. S´të kemi ardhur me zor,jo!
- Mirë  se ju ka pru zoti, zotni. Dera jeme  gjithmonë për miq e dashamirë a kanë e hapne. Mirë ardhshi! 

Xha Syla tash pa  se para tij qëndronin tre veta  me çanta në duar  e te veshur shik.”Shkollovanë tek janë,- mendoi me vete. Pa dale të shoh se ku do ti dalë tymi kësaj pune e  ç´e  mirë i ka sjellë”?!

- Urdhnoni e himë n’odë.
- Jo, nuk kemi kohë. Kemi dalë të mbledhim para për qeverinë.

Pa mbaruar fjalën i pari, t´ia dalldisi i dyti:

- Ai që nuk i paguan paratë për qeverinë është tradhtar, antikombëtar e armik i popullit!
- Bre, bre,- ia bëri xha Syloja, po unë s´fola gja, bre burrë. Për atdheun e për qeverinë e tij jam në gjendje ta ndaj edhe kafshatën e gojës, e le ma që kam edhe çka me shitë. Nuk jam djalo tamahqar, jo. E sa për tradhtar e për armik të popullit, qysh po thue ti, i hapim letrat kur të duash e dalim në peshojë unë dhe ti. Atdhetaria s´blihet me pare, mixho. Atdhedashuria e patriotizmi s´maten as me gramë e as me metër! Njerëzit patriotë e tregojnë veten me punë e me vepra të mira.

E pagoi xha Syloja qeverinë dhe në shpirt ndjeu një lehtësim se kreu një obligim të shenjtë ndaj atdheut dhe qeverisë, se me këto para të tij e të shumë bashkatdhetarëve të tjerë do të mbijetonin shumë familje të tjera skamnore dhe mendja menjëherë i shkoi te mësuesit altruistë.

S´kaluan shumë ditë, tek po mbrehte qetë për të lëruar arën, se ishte koha e mbjelljes së misrit, kur ia çatisën prapë në derën  e tij:

- O, mixha Syl, do ta paguash qeverinë, ore, se s´bën. Ai që s´e paguan qeverinë është tradhtar, antikombëtar e armik i popullit.

Xha Syloja gati e humbi toruan, por nuk e dha veten.

- Pra dy – tre muajsh e kam paguar, bre...
- Ke dëshmi?
- Kam, po si...,- dhe tregoi dëftesën
- A, a, a,... Ata janë të tjerë, ne jemi të kësaj...

Xha Syloja, pa një, pa dy pagoi edhe një herë qeverinë për një vit. Mbolli misrin dhe po angazhohej për të kryer edhe punë të tjera të shtëpisë. Herëpashere në shtëpi i erdhën edhe taksidari, elektricisti, bërllokxhiu, ai i Këshillit për Financim, një komision solidar i një partie politike e kështu me radhë. U bë misri për t´u prashitur dhe teksa po bëhej gati për të shkuar në arë, dikush trokiti në dyer të oborrit:

-O, axha Sylë, paguaje ore qeverinë se s´bën! Ai që s´paguan qeverinë është tradhtar, antikombëtar e armik i popullit!
- Po unë kam paguar, bre, edhe atë dy herë,- dhe tregoi dëftesat.
- Aaaa, kjo është e tjerës qeveri, kjo tjera e asaj, ndërsa ne jemi të kësaj...

Këtë herë xha Syloja u xhindos fare. I shkoi ndërmend ta kapte një stupc e t´i zdapte, por këtë nuk e bëri.

- Hupni, he...( gati gaboi xha Syloja, por e përmbajti veten). Po ju mëhallë e qeveri do të bëni, po, ju mëhallë e këshilla do të bëni, po, ju parti e komisione solidare do të krijoni vetëm e vetëm për të përfituar vetë, në emër të popullit, he zoti...( këtu xha Syloja gati tha “ju marroftë”, por s´e nxori nga goja). Hupni, se pasha at që ma ka dhanë mishin e shpirtin pa e formue nji qeveri të mirëfilltë asnjë qindarkë s´do ta keni prej meje.

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Në 12 vjetorin e tmerrit e lemerisë (20 prill 1999)
> 
> Atë ditë nuk dëgjuam: _Ju flet ” Kosova e lirë ”…_
> 
> 
> Dielli kaherë kishte kaluar zenitin, por ende ishte larg të prekte majat e jeshiluara të Kosmaçit Plak në këtë fillimpranverë. Nga dritarja vështroja lëvizjet e rralla të bashkëqytetarëve të mi, edhe pse qyteti ishte i stërmbushur me ikanakë nga të gjitha anët e Drenicës dhe të rretheve të tjera. Duhej të ishte qetësi, por kjo nuk po ndodhte… këtë qetësi e prishte krokatja monotone e korit të sorrave, që me fluturimin e shfrenuar të tyre nxinin kaltërsinë e qiellit. Një plakë, së cilës vitet dhe vuajtjet ia kishin shtuar rrudhat në fytyrë belbëzoi diçka:”S’më pëlqen ky fluturim i sorrave të zeza, moj loke. Këto ndjellin kob. Luftë do të bëhet”. Unë i dëgjoja me mospërfillje fjalët e saj, ndonëse, s’e di nëse u besoja a jo atyre fjalëve. Ç’është e vërteta ne në luftë ishim. Herëpashere dëgjoheshin rafale armësh nga Gryka e Llapushnikut, nga Gjergjica, Arllati, Tërsteniku e Palluzha, më pastaj gjëmonin topat. Tani vështronim se ku do të dale tym: në Baicë po digjej diçka, në Tërstenik po del tym, po digjet lagjja e kukajve dhe e spahijajve. Tek kthen kokën nga e majta sheh një shtëpi tjetër duke u djegur në Korroticë. Qartë duket flaka, se kjo është afër qytetit…O zot, o zot, ç’lemeri!
> 
> Dhe tek bënim lëvizje të qeta nëpër dhomë, këtë qetësi mortore e prishi një grua:” Po vijnë, po vijnë paramilitarët! Sapo ndaluan traktorin. Janë drejtuar kah soliteri ynë!”.
> 
> ...



Eh si ikin vitet, ndërkaq ngjarja më kujtohet si sot.
U bënë 20 vite nga ajo ditë tmerri e lemerie!
__________________

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Në 12 vjetorin e tmerrit e lemerisë (20 prill 1999)
> 
> Atë ditë nuk dëgjuam: _Ju flet  Kosova e lirë _
> 
> 
> Dielli kaherë kishte kaluar zenitin, por ende ishte larg të prekte majat e jeshiluara të Kosmaçit Plak në këtë fillimpranverë. Nga dritarja vështroja lëvizjet e rralla të bashkëqytetarëve të mi, edhe pse qyteti ishte i stërmbushur me ikanakë nga të gjitha anët e Drenicës dhe të rretheve të tjera. Duhej të ishte qetësi, por kjo nuk po ndodhte këtë qetësi e prishte krokatja monotone e korit të sorrave, që me fluturimin e shfrenuar të tyre nxinin kaltërsinë e qiellit. Një plakë, së cilës vitet dhe vuajtjet ia kishin shtuar rrudhat në fytyrë belbëzoi diçka:Smë pëlqen ky fluturim i sorrave të zeza, moj loke. Këto ndjellin kob. Luftë do të bëhet. Unë i dëgjoja me mospërfillje fjalët e saj, ndonëse, se di nëse u besoja a jo atyre fjalëve. Çështë e vërteta ne në luftë ishim. Herëpashere dëgjoheshin rafale armësh nga Gryka e Llapushnikut, nga Gjergjica, Arllati, Tërsteniku e Palluzha, më pastaj gjëmonin topat. Tani vështronim se ku do të dale tym: në Baicë po digjej diçka, në Tërstenik po del tym, po digjet lagjja e kukajve dhe e spahijajve. Tek kthen kokën nga e majta sheh një shtëpi tjetër duke u djegur në Korroticë. Qartë duket flaka, se kjo është afër qytetitO zot, o zot, çlemeri!
> 
> Dhe tek bënim lëvizje të qeta nëpër dhomë, këtë qetësi mortore e prishi një grua: Po vijnë, po vijnë paramilitarët! Sapo ndaluan traktorin. Janë drejtuar kah soliteri ynë!.
> 
> ...


Qenka bërë dokumentar duke u bazuar në këtë tregim...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDYJt4iBWkQ

----------

